# Regarding The New Lockscreen For Miui



## jr4000watts90 (Aug 7, 2011)

Mods please move to proper area if this does not belong here..

Came across this over on XDA not sure if anyone in the rootzwiki family could find this useful for our lockscreens causing bootloops on the newest releases of MIUI.

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1146200

and
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=15211258&postcount=10


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thread moved to General as Developer forum is for ROM/Kernel releases only. Thank you.


----------

